# 5/24 Shave Plate



## York v45 (Dec 27, 2014)

I ordered a replacement shave plate for my '93 MTD 5/24 from Jack's. I was surprised when I received the replacement and it is about 1/2 the thickness of the old one and is now the "wrap around style" according to the paperwork from Jack's.

Did I get the right parts? If this is the latest improvement from MTD I feel like I've been shaved!

FWIW the parts do fit, but I don't expect much life from this shave plate. The material is barely thicker than the housing.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello York, I can't comment on the scraper bar thickness except for the fact that every thing is made cheaper in our throw away society. The scraper bar will last much longer if you adjust the skid shoes so there is around a 1/8" space between the scraper and the pavement. Most people seem to use paint stirring sticks as a height adjusting tool. This is on a two stage blower, correct?


----------



## York v45 (Dec 27, 2014)

Everything is back together with the new shave plate and a set of ARMORskids. Grunt you are correct, paint sticks work great for this adjustment. I think one hard shot into a curb and the scraper will be toast.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Now that you have the armorskids on your scraper blade should last longer. I had to replace my blade about every four years due to a rough drive way. I put my armorskids on about six years ago and the blade still looks fairly new. The problem for me was the cheap replacement shoes I was using wear out so fast it was hard to maintain that 1/8. Seems the only thing that has worn off my armorskids is the paint.


----------



## RB35 (Jan 27, 2016)

I've been welding 1/8" steel on my skid shoes and hammered a curve in them. Could probably make a shave plate that way too. But I use the paint stick routine and haven't had to change it in 21 yrs.
RB


----------



## York v45 (Dec 27, 2014)

We had a major blizzard here in central Nebraska this week. Biggest storm we've had in a few years dumped 12" of heavy wet snow and 40-50mph wind. The 5/24 got a workout....the hardest I've run it since I've owned it.

5hp doesn't really cut it in 12" of wet snow. That news shouldn't be a shock to anyone. The machine will dig through but it requires slow going.

The biggest issue I had was that it wanted to climb and ride over the snow. I haven't seen that before installing the armorskids, but I don't think I've ever seen these snow conditions since buying the 5/24 either.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

York v45 said:


> We had a major blizzard here in central Nebraska this week. Biggest storm we've had in a few years dumped 12" of heavy wet snow and 40-50mph wind. The 5/24 got a workout....the hardest I've run it since I've owned it.
> 
> 5hp doesn't really cut it in 12" of wet snow. That news shouldn't be a shock to anyone. The machine will dig through but it requires slow going.
> 
> The biggest issue I had was that it wanted to climb and ride over the snow. I haven't seen that before installing the armorskids, but I don't think I've ever seen these snow conditions since buying the 5/24 either.


Toss a 20LB bag of sand on the front of the bucket when the snow is deep. Part of the climbing is caused by the auger rotation into deep heavy snow. The auger spins down, and the density of the snow resists the intrusion and the resistance comes in the form of lift. The extra weight on the front will help counteract the upward push


----------

